# Any computer Whizzs ?



## mercmannick (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi 

i know this is not a topic for this forum but was hoping with all the experts on line here , i might get a reply..........


i have a bet with a friend that, any hotmail or yahoo etc , web based mail clients

that A: they are not kept on your pc ( they are kept on the web server)

B: you would need your login and password to retrieve these emails

yes it will leave a file on your pc in temp files or where ever it goes , but not the whole email, and if you try and open these files  you would be takn to the login page of whatever , web mail you are using.



Please help me WIN THIS BET 


Merc


----------



## NateO (Apr 4, 2006)

You win... Read the Hotmail FAQ:

http://www.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/dasp/ua_info.asp


----------



## mercmannick (Apr 4, 2006)

nate oliver
we both looked at faqs and dnt fully understand them thats y ive asked on here


----------



## NateO (Apr 4, 2006)

From the Hotmail faq:



> MSN Hotmail is the world's largest provider of free, Web-based e-mail. With Hotmail, anyone can read and receive e-mail messages from any computer in the world that has an Internet connection and a Web browser that supports graphics, such as Microsoft Internet Explorer 4.0 or later, or Netscape Navigator 4.08 or later.
> 
> Hotmail is great for people who use more than one computer, travel frequently, or do not own a computer. *Your messages are stored in a central location, so your Inbox is always up to date, no matter where you are.*
> 
> ...


Like I said, you win.


----------



## mercmannick (Apr 4, 2006)

cool nice one thanks m8 looks like i gonna win a nice £50 , it does leave something on your pc though dosent it ?


----------



## NateO (Apr 4, 2006)

GMail definitely caches, which I had a nasty experience with once... As all web sites will... 

This will vary with your browser. E.g.,

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/using/howto/customizing/clearcache.mspx

I think I would like to make bets with the other person in question.


----------



## mercmannick (Apr 4, 2006)

so i am definately right in saying no cache of emails, would be on his pc, even though they cache a link to login to get the emails (which you would need internet and user/pass) 

One Happy And soon to be Very Drunk Merc


----------



## NateO (Apr 4, 2006)

I doubt that you are 'definitely' correct on that.

Again, the cache works differently with each and every web-based e-mail provider and differs by browser type, e.g.,

http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=8840

Unless you are an expert on all possible combinations, which I am not, it would be hard to make a definite statement about this, one way or the other.


----------



## mercmannick (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks NateO

Merc


----------



## emady (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, depends how you access your hotmail. I use Microsoft Outlook for emails and I have set it up to retrieve my Hotmail as well which enables me to read my hotmail while offline as Outlook will download the emails to your PC.


----------



## Felix Atagong (Apr 5, 2006)

Hotmail has that download option indeed, but other webbased mailboxes don't.

I have a (free) Lycos mail address that you can only view by using the web, so Lycos says, if you want a POP access you have to pay for it.

But there is a freeware utility around that can read most 'free' webbased e-mail accounts and import those into Outlook (Express) or whatever... (you can also use it to load RSS feeds in Outlook).

Here it is, attention the page is a very slow loader (and is sometimes down, like 5 minutes ago): http://www.freepops.org/

Update: it can also be accessed through Sourceforge.net but that domain seems down too: http://sourceforge.net/projects/freepops


----------



## mercmannick (Apr 5, 2006)

emady

he only uses it as webmail, so in affect would need to sign in and look at mails



Merc


----------



## mercmannick (Jun 1, 2006)

can You Experts look at this .....


To view any internet webpage a copy of that page is downloaded and placed on the computers hard disc usually into a folder called ‘temporary internet files’. Each individual webpage is made up of one or more files all of which are stored in this folder. These files consist of a HTML (hypertext markup language) file which includes most if not all the words, layout instructions and links to other web locations. The other files are generally pictures and graphical images that fit within the layout described in the HTML file. Once these files are downloaded or during this process the internet browser being used constructs and displays the page from the information contained in the HTML file.

	Hotmail pages are just normal web pages and conform to the same system. Therefore forensically it is possible to view and reconstruct hotmail emails that have been view on a computer without having to re-connect to the hotmail system. 

	Over time most internet browsers are configured to delete the temporary internet files automatically, but as the data is not over-written even these deleted files can be totally or partially recovered.

and tell me this is wrong ,

my m8 still saying i can even give you a photo of your hotmail inbox from your PC hard drive 


Thanks

Merc


----------



## mercmannick (Jun 3, 2006)

Any Gurus have a input on this ?

Thanks 

Merc


----------

